# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته زیست شناسی

## Mahsa.Nzr

زیست شناسی

هدف اين رشته تربيت کارشناسان متعهد و متخصصى است که از مفاهيم کلى و اساسى  زیست شناسی آگاهى کافى داشته جنبه هاى نظرى و کاربردى اين علم را با  گذرانيدن واحدهاى نظرى و کاربردى بشناسند و نيازهاى مراکز آموزشى و پژوهشي،  توليدى و خدماتى را در زمينه هاى مذکور مرتفع سازند. 
برنامه هاى آموزشى دوره هاى کارشناسى زیست شناسی به صورت زير برنامه ريزى میشود: 
۱. دبيرى زیست شناسی و زیست شناسی عمومى 
2. رشته زیست شناسی در گرایش هاى (علوم گياهي، علوم جانوري، علوم ميکروبيولوژي، علوم سلولى و مولکولي) 
دروس اين دوره به صورت عمومي، پايه، اصلى و تخصصى گرايشى می باشد، اهم موارد لازم به ذکر در مورد گرایش هاى فوق عبارتند از: 
- گرایش علوم گياهى: دانشجويان با گذرانيدن دروس مشترک و اختصاصى خود که در  آن ۱۰ واحد دروس اختيارى و با جنبهٔ کاربردى نيز پيش بينى شده است می  توانند نياز مؤسسات پژوهشي، آموزشي، توليدى و خدماتى به کارشناسان علوم  گياهى را برطرف نمايند. 
از جمله دروس تخصصى گرایشٔ علوم گياهى عبارتند از: جلبکشناسي، قارچشناسي،  مورفولوژى گياهي، اکولوژى گياهي، فيزيولوژى گياهي، اصول و روشهاى رده بندى  گياهان و ... . اهميت اين گرایش با توجه به نياز مراکز پژوهشى به کارشناسى  علوم گياهى آشنا به مسائل گياه شناسى و فيزيولوژى گياهي، نياز علوم گياه  پزشکى به کارشناسان علوم گياهي، نياز به کارشناسان علوم گياهى در کشاورزى و  صنايع داروئي، غذائى و چوب و کاغذ و ... نياز به کارشناسان علوم گياهى در  مسائل محيط زيست، رفع نيازمندی های علوم طبيعى و باغ هاى کشاورزى به  کارشناسان علوم گياهى و پاسخگوئى به نياز مراکز آموزشى و پژوهشى در زمينهٔ  تربيت مدرس و محقق علوم گياهى به خوبى روشن میشود. 
- گرایش علوم جانورى: هدف اين گرایش به وجود آوردن زمينه هاى مساعد براى  شناخت علوم جانوري، برقرارى ارتباط صحيح آن با ساير علوم و در نتيجه تربيت  کارشناسانى است که قابليت درک و حل مسائل بنيادى علوم جانورى را داشته و به  جنبه هاى کاربردى آن آشنا باشند.
داوطلبان ورود به اين گرایش بايد در دروس زيست شناسي، فيزيک، شيمى و رياضى  دبيرستان قوى باشند. اهميت اين گرایش با توجه به نياز علوم پزشکي، بخشهاى  تحقيقاتى و آموزشى و موزهها و باغهاى وحش به کارشناس و محقق در گرایشٔ علوم  جانورى به خوبى مشخص میشود. جانورشناسي، حشره شناسى و زیست شناسی مولکولي،  فيزيولوژيک جانورى و ... از جمله دروس تخصصى اين گرایش میباشند. 
- گرایش علوم ميکروبيولوژى: هدف اين گرایش شناخت جانداران ميکروسکوپى و  مسائل مختلف مربوط به زندگى آنها است. داوطلبانى که ديپلم تجربى داشته  باشند در اين گرایش موفقتر هستند. علاوه بر علاقه به مسائل زيستى داوطلب  بايد به کارهاى آزمايشگاهى (نظير کشت ميکروارگانيزمها) علاقهمند باشد.  ميکروبيولوژى عمومي، ميکروبيولوژى محيطي، ميکروبيولوژى صنعتي، باکترىشناسي،  قارچ شناسى ويروسشناسي، تک ياخته شناسى و ... از جمله دروس اختصاصى اين  گرایش مىباشند. 
اهميت اين رشته با توجه به نياز صنايع غذائى و تخميرى به کارشناسان اين  گرایش، نياز علوم پزشکى و داروئي، نياز سازمانهاى محيط زيست و مبارزه با  آلودگى آن، نياز کشاورزى و دامپروري، نياز دانشگاهها به مدرس و محقق و ...  به خوبى روشن میشود. 
- گرایش علوم سلولى و مولکولى: تربيت کارشناسان متعهد و متخصص براى شناخت  مسائل و پديده هاى زيستى در قالب سلولى و مولکولى هدف اين گرایش است. اهميت  اين گرایش با توجه به لزوم بسط اين دانش، لزوم تحقيقات گسترده در زمينهٔ  اعتلاء علوم پزشکى و داروئى و صنعتي، لزوم قطع وابستگى و شروع نو انديشى در  مسائل علوم سلولى و مولکولي، لزوم فراهم آوردن تربيت محقق و مدرس در اين  زمينه، به خوبى روشن می شود.
داوطلب ورود به اين رشته بايد علاقه مند و مستعد (خصوصاً در کارهاى  آزمايشگاهي) باشد. ايمنولوژى بافت شناسي، بيوشيمى ويروسها، زیست شناسی  سلولي، سيتوشيمى و ... از جمله دروس اختصاصى اين گرایش میباشد. 
- گرایش دبيرى زیست شناسی (زیست شناسی عمومى): فارغالتحصيلان اين گرایش با  گذرانيدن دروس مشترک تخصصى خود (به همراه تعدادى دروس تربيتى به منظور  آشنائى با فنون معلمي) میتوانند توانائی هاى لازم براى رفع نيازهاى وزارت  آموزش و پرورش به دبيران زیست شناسی را به دست آورند. 
ادامه تحصيل در کليه گرایش هاى فوق تا کارشناسى ارشد در داخل و تا سطوح بالاتر در خارج از کشور امکان پذير است. 
ضمناً بر اساس مصوبات جديد شوراى عالى برنامه ريزى در نظر است رشته زیست شناسی در مقطع کارشناسى داراى ۲ رشته و ۱۰ گرايش باشد. 
رشته زیست شناسی در ۵ گرايش (دبيري، عمومي، علوم گياهي، علوم جانوري، دريا)
رشته زیست شناسی سلولى مولکولى در ۵ گرايش (علوم سلولى و مولکولي، ميکروبيولوژي، ژنتيک، بيوشيمي، بيوفيزيک)


معرفی رشته زیست شناسی سلولی و مولکولی – گرایش میکروبیولوژی
هدف:
هدف این شاخه شناخت جانداران میکروسکوپی و مسائل مختلف مربوط به زندگی آنهاست.
علم میکروبیولوژی در مورد چگونگی استفاده بهینه از میکروارگانیسم ها و  جلوگیری از ضررها و زیانهایی که میکروارگانیسم ها می توانند به حیات  انسانها، دامها و نباتات وارد کنند، بحث می کند.
در گذشته به میکروبها شیطانهای نامرئی می گفتند اما امروزه باید به آنها  فرشته های نامرئی بگوییم چرا که اگر میکروارگانیسم ها در چرخه حیات، وظیفه  خویش را انجام ندهند، زندگی تمام موجودات از نباتات و حیوانات گرفته تا  انسان به زوال کشیده می شود.
و باز بخشی از این میکروارگانیسم ها هستند که با ایجاد انواع بیماریهای  عفونی زندگی بشر را به خطر می اندازند مانند “ابولا” که یک بیماری ویروسی  ناشناخته بود و در آفریقا تعداد زیادی از افراد را به کشتن داد و یا “ایدز”  که بشر را تا آستانه سال ۲۰۰۰ عاجز و ناتوان کرده است.
بی شک نمی توان به نقش مهم میکروارگانیسم ها در هستی اعتقاد داشت و از  اهمیت کاربرد رشته میکروبیولوژی که به عنوان بررسی میکروارگانیسم ها می  پردازد، غافل ماند.
ماهیت:
اما میکروارگانیسم ها که اساس و پایه علم میکروبیولوژی را تشکیل می دهند، چه هستند؟
میکروارگانیسم ها موجودات ریز ذره بینی مانند: باکتریها، ویروسها، قارچهای  میکروسکوپی و ژرتوزوئرها هستند که با چشم غیرمسلح دیده نمی شوند.
علم میکروبیولوژی که گرایشی از علم زیست شناسی است به بررسی و مطالعه  میکروارگانیسم ها می پردازد. در این علم ارتباط میکروارگانیسم ها با خودشان  و همچنین با موجودات عالی تر مانند انسان، حیوانات و گیاهان مورد بررسی  قرار می گیرد.
رشته میکروبیولوژی که با میکروارگانیسم ها یعنی موجودات ریز ذره بینی  سروکار دارد، دو جنبه مهم دارد. یکی مبارزه با میکروارگانیسم های خطرناک و  بیماری زا که حیات انسانها، حیوانات و گیاهان را به خطر می اندازند و  میکروبیولوژیست با شناسایی روش و مسیر ایجاد بیماری ها می تواند این مسیر  را متوقف کرده و از چرخه و سیر بیماری جلوگیری کند و جنبه دیگر استفاده  بهینه و مناسب از میکروارگانیسم ها برای تولید مواد غذایی و تبدیل بهینه  صنایع غذایی مثل تهیه پنیر، ماست و یا حتی نان و همچنین تولید داروهای  پزشکی و دامپزشکی می باشد.
اهمیت این رشته با توجه به نیاز صنایع غذایی و تخمیری به کارشناسان این  رشته، نیاز علوم پزشکی و دارویی، نیاز سازمان های محیط زیست و مبارزه با  آلودگی آن، نیاز کشاورزی و دام پروری، نیاز دانشگاه ها به مدرس و محقق و …  به خوبی روشن می شود.
گرایش های مقطع لیسانس:
گرانش میکروبیولوژی یکی از پنج گرایش رشته زیست شناسی سلولی و ملکولی است. اما لازم به توضیح است که …
علم میکروبیولوژی گرایشهای مختلفی دارد که عبارتند از:
الف) گرایش پزشکی. در این گرایش میکروبهایی که برای انسان بیماری زا هستند و  چگونگی فعالیت آنها بررسی می شود. البته این گرایش قسمت کوچکی از علم  میکروبیولوژی را به خود اختصاص می دهد چرا که از میان میکروبهای شناخته شده  فقط حدود ۱۷۰ نوع میکروب، بیماری زا هستند و بقیه میکروبها تاکنون شناخته  شده اند، میکروبهایی مفید می باشند.
ب) میکروبیولوژی غذایی. بسیاری از مواد غذایی مثل ماست یا پنیر به یاری میکروبها تولید می شوند.
ج) میکروبیولوژی صنعتی. در این گرایش از میکروبیولوژی از میکروبهای مفید  برای تولید مواد صنعتی مانند اسیدها و کمپوست میکروبی (تهیه کود به یاری  مواد زاید و زباله ها) استفاده می شود. همچنین از میکروبها در رفع آلودگی  های محیط زیست استفاده می گردد.
آینده شغلی، بازار کار، درآمد:
دکتر یحیی همتی مدیر گروه میکروبیولوژی دانشکده پزشکی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی  در این باره می گوید: میکروبیولوژی پایه و اساس بسیاری از علوم از قبیل:  بیوشیمی، بیوتکنولوژی، زنتیک و پزشکی است.
برای مثال یکی از پایه های مستحکمی که پزشکی بر روی آن استوار است،  میکروبشناسی است. چون علم میکروبشناسی است که توانسته است در مقابل حملات  سهمگین بیماری های بسیار خطرناک و جهانگیر مانند فلج اطفال و یا طاعون با  تشخیص، درمان و یا تهیه واکسن و راه های اساسی و موثر در اختیار بشر قرار  دهد و باز علم میکروبشناسی است که باید راهی برای نجات انسان از چنگال  بیماریهای عفونی جدید پیدا بکند.
یکی از کاربردهای رشته میکروبیولوژی حداقل در بعد سنتی، تشخیص بیماری است  چون در آزمایشگاه های تشخیص طبی محققان عمدتاً با بیماریهای عفونی  میکروارگانیسم ها سروکار دارند یعنی یا بطور مستقیم به تشخیص میکروارگانیسم  ها می پردازند یا به تشخیص آثار حیاتی آنها می پردازند که نهایتاً این  آثار حیاتی ما را به سوی یک میکروارگانیسم هدایت می کند مثل ترشح یک آنزیم  یا تبدیل قند به اسید که در این موارد ما خود میکروارگانسم را نمی بینیم  اما از آثار حیاتی آن می توانیم تشخیص دهیم که با چه میکروارگانیسمی سروکار  داریم و این میکروارگانیسم چه بیماری را ایجاد کرده است. 
با توجه به اینکه متاسفانه امروزه دنیا با خطر شیوع مجدد بیماریهای میکروبی  قدیمی و شیوع بیماریهای جدید روبرو است رشته میکروبیولوژی در پیشگیری و  جلوگیری از بیماری کاربرد دارد مثل علم واکسینه لوژی که علم جدیدی است و  وظیفه آن ساخت واکسنها و سرم های مختلف می باشد. مواد غذایی و تولید مواد  غذایی مختلف اثر میکروارگانیسم ها بسیار قابل توجه است. همچنین رشته  میکروبیولوژی در کشاورزی بطور بسیار وسیعی در تشخیص آفات گیاهی، مبارزه با  آفات گیاهی و ایجاد مقاومت گیاهی نسبت به آفات (ایجاد گیاهانی مقاوم به  آفات و حشرات) مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.
در صنایع و معادن نیز برای استخراج فلزات سنگین و در تصفیه نفت در  گوگردزدایی از نفت مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. همین استفاده از رشته  میکروبیولوژی در گوگردزدایی بسیار مهم است چون در تصفیه نفت مرحله  گوگردزدایی بسیار گران تمام می شود. اما میکروارگانیسم هایی هستند که گوگرد  را در خودشان تثبیت می کنند و جدا می شوند و به این وسیله می توان بهترین  نفت بدون گوگرد را خیلی ارزان به دست آورد.
در محافظت از محیط زیست نیز میکروارگانیسم هایی هستند که تصفیه فاضلابها و  مبارزه بیولوژیک با عفونتها آلودگی های فاضلابی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند  و آب سالم و در حقیقت بدون آلودگی تحویل می دهند همچنین در آلودگی های  نفتی میکروبهای نفت خواری هستند که پارافین و خود نفت را به عنوان مواد  غذایی استفاده می کنند و توده ای سلولی می سازند که مورد مصرف تغذیه آبزیان  را از بین می برد، تبدیل به یک ماده غذایی می کنند که مورد استفاده آبزیان  قرار می گیرد. تبدیل به یک ماده غذایی می کنند که مورد استفاده آبزیان را  از بین می برد، تبدیل به یک ماده غذایی می کنند که مورد استفاده آبزیان  قرار می گیرد. تا حدودی نیز همین کار در خلیج فارس برای تصفیه آلودگی  چاههای نفتی کویت انجام گرفت.
حتی در صنعت نساجی نیز این علم به یاری بشر آمده است و به تازگی در صنعت  نساجی از میکروارگانیسم ها برای تثبیت نشاسته و آهار دادن پارچه استفاده می  شود.
فعالیت در مراکز میکروب شناسی، کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی، بررسی آلودگی های  میکروبی مواد غذایی اعم از فرآورده های گیاهی و دامی، صنایع غذایی مراکز  تشخیص بیماری میکروبی، ویروس، عوامل و فرآورده های تخمیری و … نمونه هایی  از توانایی های فارغ التحصیلان گرایش میکروبیولوژی است.
سازمان ها و مراکزی مانند وزارت بهداشت و درمان، آزمایشگاه های پاتولوژی و  میکروب شناسی بیمارستان ها، بیماری های دامی (دام پزشکی). آزمایشگاه های  تشخیص طبی، صنایع غذایی مختلف و کارخانه های کنسروسازی، نوشابه سازی، عصاره  گیری میوه ها، عرقیات و صنایع گوشتی و …
همه و همه محل هایی هستند که فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند در آنها مشغول به کار شوند.
ظرفیت پذیرش کل و گرایش مختلف:
طی سه سال تحصیلی ۷۵ تا ۷۸ بطور متوسط در هر سال ۲۸ نفر داوطلب در رشته میکروبیولوژی پذیرفته شده اند.
توانایی های جسمی، علمی، روانی و … مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
الف) توانایی علمی: آقای محمد آموزگار نیز در این باره می گوید: دانشجوی  این رشته باید در درس زیست شناسی بخصوص در بخشهایی که به علوم سلولی  مولکولی می پردازد و شیمی قوی و توانا باشد.
به هر حال فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم تجربی در این رشته موفق ترند.
ب) توانایی جسمی:
ج) علاقمندیها: صبر و حوصله و عشق و علاقه دو نکته اساسی برای موفقیت در  رشته میکروبیولوژی است که تمام استادان و دانشجویان این رشته به آن اشاره  می کنند چرا که تحقیق در آزمایشگاههای میکروبیولوژی و کشت دادن یک میکروب  نیازمند صبر و حوصله است و تحقیق در مورد بیماریهای میکروبی و مبارزه با  آنها عشق و علاقه ای وافر می طلبد. این علاقه باید از دو جهت باشد، یکی  علقه به مسائل زیستی و دیگری علاقه به کارهای آزمایشگاهی (نظیر کشت  میکروارگانیسم ها)
اما علاوه بر نکات فوق دکتر محمدی در مورد ویژگی های دانشجوی موفق این رشته  می گوید: دانشجوی این رشته باید از دو توانایی مهم برخوردار باشد که یکی  از آنها حافظه ای قوی است چون بیشتر مطالب این رشته تئوری است و دوم قدرت  تجزیه و تحلیل است چرا که اگر دانشجویی نتواند از اطلاعاتی که در حافظه اش  جمع کرده است، بهره برداری مناسب کرده و تحلیل مناسبی داشته باشد، مثل یک  کامپیوتر خاموش می ماند که هیچ استفاده ای از آن نمی شود.
د) توانایی مالی:
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر: (کارشناسی ارشد و …)
رشته های مشابه و نزدیک به این رشته:
زمین شناسی- علوم سیاسی – جامعه شناسی و علوم اجتماعی
وضعیت نیاز کشور به این رشته در حال حاضر:
وی در ادامه در مورد موقعیتهای شغلی این رشته در ایران می گوید: در حال  حاضر کارشناسان میکروبیولوژی به عنوان نیروهایی که مسلط به تکنیکهای  میکروبیولوژی هستند در پژوهشگاه نفت برای تحقیق بر روی میکروبهای نفت خوار  یا گوگردزدایی، در بخش صنایع غذایی در کارخانه های کنسروسازی و کمپوت سازی و  در صنایع بهداشتی مشغول به کار هستند اما مسلم است کسی که در رشته میکروب  شناسی مدرک لیسانس دارد، باید در کنار یک کارشناس یا متخصص که دارای  تحصیلات عالی تری است کار بکند اما اگر دانشجوی این رشته به مدارج بالاتر  تحصیلی دست پیدا کند، علاوه بر به دست آوردن اطلاعات جدیدتر، می تواند  موقعیت های شغلی بهتر و متنوع تری داشته باشد.
دکتر همتی نیز با اشاره به موارد فوق می گوید: کاربرد این رشته آنقدر  گسترده است که قابل ذگر نیست برای مثال محقق این رشته از یک سوی می تواند  به بررسی کاربرد سلاحهای میکروبی و راههای پیشگیری از این سلاحها بپردازد و  از سوی دیگر می تواند در کارخانه های عطرسازی به ساخت عطرهای خوشبو به  یاری میکروبها مشغول باشد.
دکتر همتی همچنین در مورد امکان داشتن شغل آزاد در این رشته می گوید: تهیه  لوازم آزمایشگاهی مورد نیاز در این رشته یکی از شغلهایی است که بعضی از  فارغ التحصیلان میکروبیولوژی جذب آن می شوند و در این زمینه خدمات شایسته  ای انجام می دهند.
طیبه جلیلی دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد میکروبیولوژی دانشگاه تهران نیز در مورد  موقعیتهای شغلی این رشته می گوید: رشته میکروبیولوژی موقعیتهای شغلی متنوعی  دارند که از ان جمله می توان به فعالیت در موسسه استاندارد و یا  آزمایشگاههای کارخانجات تهیه مواد بهداشتی و غذایی در جهت تشخیص کیفیت و  سلامت این مواد از نظر عدم آلودگی میکروبی (بیماری زا یا مولد فساد) اشاره  کرد.
همچنین عده ای از فارغ التحصیلان در مراکز تهیه مواد دارویی مانند تهیه  آنتی بیوتیک ها کار می کنند چرا که از برخی میکروارگانیسم ها مانند کپکها و  اکتیومیست ها می توان برای تهیه بعضی از آنتی بیوتیک ها مثل پنی سیلین ها و  استرپتومایسین استفاده کرد و بالاخره کارخانجات تهیه اسیدها مانند اسید  بوتریک و اسید استیک و حلال ها مانند الکل و استون و مراکز تهیه واکسن  مانند موسسه رازی و انستیتو پاستور ایران می توانند مراکز جذب فارغ  التحصیلان این رشته باشند.
میکروبیولوژی یا زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی
گاه می شنویم که از رشته میکروبیولوژی با عنوان زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی  یاد می شود. برای مثال در برخی از قسمتهای دفترچه ها راهنمای آزمون سراسری  سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از این رشته با عنوان زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی یاد  شده است و به همین دلیل تعدادی از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری تصور می کنند که  رشته میکروبیولوژی همان رشته علوم سلولی مولکولی است و در نتیجه هنگام  انتخاب رشته با مشکلاتی روبرو می شوند.
دکتر محمدی درباره تفاوت مابین این دو رشته می گوید: در حقیقت علم  میکروبیولوژی سلول (به اصطلاح چگونگی کارکردن و سوخت و ساز بدن سلول) صحبت  می شود، در واقع ساختار سلول به عنوان یک میکروارگانیسم مورد بررسی قرار می  گیرد، اما این باعث نمی شود که دو رشته فوق را یکی بدانیم چون علوم سلولی  مولکولی از حیطه فعالیتهای بیرونی میکروب خارج شده و وارد فعالیتهای درونی  آن می شود، در حالیکه در علم میکروبیولوژی تاثیرات بیرونی میکروارگانیسم ها  مطالعه می شود. برای مثال شما در علم میکروبیولوژی نگاه می کنید که  میکروارگانیسم مورد نظر شما نظر شما چه نوع بیماری ایجاد کرده و از روی  آثار بیماری حدس می زنید میکروارگانیسمی را که بررسی می کنید، چه نوع  میکروبی است.
دکتر محمدی همچنین در مورد نام رشته میکروبیولوژی می گوید: با توجه به این  که امروزه علوم بسیار ریز، جزئی و تخصص شده است، بهتر است که دو علم  میکروبیولوژی و علوم سلولی و مولکولی در کنار یکدیگر و با نام تخصصی خود به  علم زیست شناسی خدمت بکنند نه اینکه یک علم، دیگری را احاطه بکند. مثلاً  اگر بخواهیم میکروبیولوژی را زیر مجموعه ای از علوم سلولی و مولکولی  بدانیم، اشتباه است چون بعضی از اوقات علوم سلولی و مولکولی کاری به  میکروارگانیسم ها ندارد و در مورد سلولهای یوکاریوتی یا سلولهای انسانی  صحبت می کند.


معرفی رشته زیست شناسی سلولی و مولکولی – گرایش ژنتیک
هدف:
سال ۱۹۷۳ وقتی به یاری علم ژنتیک اولین ژن “کلون” گردید شاید کمتر کسی فکر  می کرد که بزودی این علم یکی از علوم راهبردی دنیا شود و حتی تا جایی گسترش  بیابد که نشریه Science باسواد بودن را مساوی با اطلاع داشتن از دو علم  کامپیوتر و ژنتیک بداند.
این علم جوان در این مدت کوتاه به یکی از علوم استراتژیک جهان تبدیل شده است.
دکتر محمدرضا نوری دلوئی استاد ژنتیک دانشکده پزشکی دانشگاه تهران در معرفی این علم می گوید: 
“بطور کلی دانش ژنتیک درباره انتقال صفات وراثتی از والدین به اولاد بحث می  کند که البته این والدین می توانند انسان، درخت و یا باکتری باشند. در  واقع ژنتیک تلاش می کند تا بگوید که چه مکانیزم هایی مولکولی، عامل انتقال  صفات از نسلی به نسل دیگر هستند. مکانیزم هایی که باعث می شوند تا فرزندان  شباهت زیادی به والدین داشته باشند و همچنین می خواهد بداند که چرا گاهی  اوقات در بین والدین و فرزندان در برخی صفات تفاوت های بسیار معنی داری  وجود دارد؟
برای مثال چرا گاهی اوقات والدین سفیدپوست، بچه رنگین پوست دارند؟
آنچه مسلم و روشن است در سطح جهانی در همه کشورها، چه در زمینه های آموزشی و  چه پژوهشی و بهره وری علمی و اقتصادی، رشته های علوم زیستی مورد توجه کامل  است و مسائل بنیادی و پژوهشی رشته های دیگری مانند کشاورزی (زراعت،  باغبانی، گیاه پزشکی) و رشته های علوم پزشکی (پزشکی، دندانپزشکی، داروسازی)  و پیراپزشکی نیاز مبرم به اطلاعات و نظریه های علوم زیستی و تحقیقات و  پژوهش های این علم دارد.
ماهیت:
دانش ژنتیک همیشه به طرح سه پرسش کلیدی می پردازد که این سه پرسش عبارتند از:
چه چیزی موروثی است؟ (بررسی ماهیت فیزیکی شیمیایی ماده وراثتی)
ماده وراثتی چه می کند؟ (بررسی عملکردها و نقش های ماده وراثتی)
ماده وراثتی در خلال نسل ها و بخصوص در زمان تکامل زیستی چگونه تغییر پیدا کرده و یا دستخوش جهش می شود؟”
دکتر فروغ مند استاد ژنتیک دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز نیز در معرفی رشته ژنتیک در سطح کارشناسی می گوید:
“دانشجویان رشته ژنتیک علاوه بر دروس ژنتیک ۱ و ۲ که به عنوان دروس پایه می  گذرانند، برای آشنایی با دنیای وسیع این علم و دستاوردهای مختلف آن در ۱۷  واحد به طور کلی و اجمالی مباحث مهمی مثل ژنتیک سرطان، روش های تشخیص  بیماری های ژنتیکی قبل و بعد از تولد، شناخت ناقلین بیماری ها، اصول مشاوره  ژنتیکی قبل و بعد از تولد، شناخت ناقلین بیماری ها، اصول مشاوره ژنتیکی،  نقش ژنتیک در بروز رفتارهای فردی و اجتماعی، شناخت جمعیت های مختلف ژنتیکی و  نژادهای انسانی، ژن درمانی، پزشکی قانونی، تکنیک های رایج در ژنتیک، روش  های اصلاح نژاد و ژنتیک مولکولی را مطالعه می کنند.”
مطالعات و تحقیقات ژنتیک در جانوران و گیاهان بررسی کاریوتیپها و ژنوتیهای  گیاهان و جانوران، تشخیص کروموزوم های بیمار، عوامل وراثتی بیماری های  ژنتیکی، اصلاح نباتات (در ژنتیک گیاهی) و اصلاح جانوران (دامی) در ژنتیک  جانوری، مطالعات و مشاوره های ژنتیکی انسانی در ازدواج ها و خانواده ها از  جمله توانایی های فارغ التحصیلان گرایش ژنتیک است.
اگر قرار باشد چند بیماری مهلک و یا سخت را نام ببرید، چه بیماری هایی به  خاطرتان می آید؟ ایدز؟ سرطان؟ تالاسمی؟ هموفیلی؟ عقب ماندگی ذهنی یا جسمی؟
بله! تمامی این بیماری ها مهلک و یا سخت می باشند. اما آیا می دانید که  تمامی این بیماری ها بگونه ای ژنتیکی هستند؟ و همچنین آیا می دانید که به  یاری روشها و فنون جدید مهندسی ژنتیک(۱)، بسیاری از بیماری های ژنتیکی در  آستانه مهار شدن قرار دارند؟
دکتر نوری دلوئی در این زمینه می گوید:
“یکی از قلمروهای ژنتیک، “ژن درمانی” است که در مدتی کوتاه توانسته است،  سیمای جهان پزشکی را با دستاوردهای عظیم خود به گونه ای بنیادین دگرگون  سازد. چرا که این روش نوین با جانشین ساختن ژن های سالم به جای ژن های  معیوب و یا با ترمیم ژن های معیوب به مداوای اساسی بیماری می پردازد.”
دکتر نوری دلوئی در ادامه سخنان خویش می گوید:
“البته علم ژنتیک کاربردهای گسترده دیگری نیز در علوم پزشکی دارد که از آن  جمله می توان به تولید انبوه، ارزان و بدون خطر واکسن های انسانی و حیوانی  با استفاده از باکتری ها و قارچ ها، تولید داروهای جدید و پروتئین های  گوناگون برای درمان بیماری های مختلف و تشخیص قبل از تولد بیماری های  کروموزومی و بیماری های ژنی با روش های پزشکی مولکولی مثل تشخیص بیماری  تالاسمی در دوران جنینی اشاره کرد. که بدون شک در تمامی این فعالیت ها و  تحقیقات متخصصان ژنتیک حضوری فعال و چشمگیر دارند.”
وی در ادامه می گوید:
“از سوی دیگر متخصصان ژنتیک نه تنها در پزشکی بلکه در کشاورزی و صنعت نیز  تحقیقات با ارزشی انجام داده اند. برای مثال با استفاده از روشها و فنون  مهندسی ژنتیک می توان گیاهانی را تولید کرد که نسبت به عواملی همچون سرما،  گرما، رطوبت، خشکی، املاح، حشرات، آفات، ویروس ها و سایر عوامل بیماری  مقاوم بوده و علاوه بر آن در مقایسه با موجود طبیعی، مجهز به مکانیسم های  دفاعی اضافی باشند. مثل تولید گوجه فرهنگی جدید با کمیت و مقاومت به مراتب  بیشتر و طعم بهتر از گوجه فرنگی طبیعی که اولین محصول گیاهی دستکاری شده  ژنتیکی می باشد.
همچنین مهندسی ژنتیک در صنعت برای بازیافت ضایعات شهری و تبدیل آنها به  موادی نظیر کود کمپوست، تولید انبوه آنیزم های مورد نیاز در صنایع غذایی،  خوراک دام و طیور، چرم سازی و داروسازی و دهها مورد دیگر کاربرد دارد.”
آنچه گفته شد بیانگر جایگاه علم ژنتیک در کشورهای صنعتی است وگرنه علم  ژنتیک در ایران هنوز در ابتدای راه است و باید تلاش بسیار کرد و کاستی ها  را جبران نمود و موانع را از میان برداشت تا بتوان شاهد رشد روزافزون علم  ژنتیک در ایران بود. البته این به آن معنی نیست که در کشور ما تحقیقات  ژنتیکی انجام نمی گیرد و فارغ التحصیلان این رشته جذب هیچ مرکزی نمی شوند،  بلکه سازمانهای مختلفی هستند که به فعالیت های تقحیقاتی ژنتیکی می پردازند  که از جمله می توان به مراکز مختلف وزارت کشاورزی، وزارت جهاد سازندگی،  مراکز پژوهشی وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی، انستیتو پاستور، مرکز ملی تحقیقات  مهندسی ژنتیک و تکنولوژی زیستی اشاره کرد. 
علاوه بر مراکز فوق به گفته دکتر فروغ مند کارشناسان ژنتیک می توانند در  مراکز ژنتیک دولتی و خصوصی مانند بخشهای ژنتیک مراکز بهزیستی، جهاد  دانشگاهی، بیمارستان ها و کلینیک های خصوصی مشغول به کار گردند.
مراکزی از جمله: منابع طبیعی، جهاد کشاورزی، بخش های تحقیقاتی گیاهی  باغبانی و پرورش گل های زینتی و … و در ژنتیک جانوری سازمان ها و نهادهایی  مانند: دام پروری، دام پزشکی، وزرات بهداشت و درمان (کارشناسی مشاوره  ژنتیکی انسان) و … از جمله محل های کار برای دانشجویان این رشته است.
علاقمندیها: در همه رشته ها بخصوص در علوم پایه و بویژه در گرایشهای مختلف  رشته زیست شناسی باید علاقه مند بود و صبر و پشتکار داشت تا بتوان طعم  شیرین موفقیت را چشید.
دکتر نوری دلوئی در همین زمینه می گوید:
“علاقه، پشتکار، امید و نشاط شرط ورود به میدان علم ژنتیک است. یعنی دانشجو  باید بدون هراس از مشکلات و موانع موجود، با دقت تمام و براساس راهنمایی  های اساتید و افراد اهل نظر به مطالعه بپردازد و تلاش کند تا همه روش ها و  فنونی که به او آموزش داده می شود به صورت نظری و عملی فراگیر تا به یک  عنصر نظری صرف تبدیل نشود بلکه یک نیروی علمی و فنی خلاق و نوآور باشد.
وضعیت نیاز کشور به این رشته در حال حاضر:
جایگاه علم ژنتیک در کشورهای صنعتی با جایگاه فعلی این رشته در این بسیار متفاوت است که محتاج تلاش بسیار برای جبران کاستی هاست.
البته این به آن معنی نیست که در کشور ما تحقیقات ژنتیکی انجام نمی گیرد و  فارغ التحصیلان این رشته جذب هیچ مرکزی نمی شوند، بلکه سازمانهای مختلفی  هستند که به فعالیت های تحقیقاتی ژنتیکی می پردازند که از جمله می توان به  مراکز مختلف وزارت کشاورزی، وزارت جهاد سازندگی، مراکز پژوهشی وزارت فرهنگ و  اموزش عالی، انستیتو پاستور، مرکز ملی تحقیقات مهندسی ژنتیک و تکنولوژی  زیستی اشاره کرد. علاوه بر مراکز فوق به گفته دکتر فروغ مند کارشناسان  ژنتیک می توانند در مراکز ژنتیک دولتی و خصوصی مانند بخشهای ژنتیک مراکز  بهزیستی، جهاد دانشگاهی، بیمارستان ها و کلینیک های خصوصی مشغول به کار  گرداند.
نکات تکمیلی:
گرایش بیوشیمی یا بیوفیزیک تاکنون در هیچ دانشگاهی در سطح لیسانس ارائه  نشده است و گرایش ژنتیک نیز هر چند سال یک بار در یک دانشگاه ارائه می شود و  بعضی از گرایشها نیز در دو دانشگاه با دو نام متفاوت ارائه می گردند و از  سوی دیگر واحدهای اختصاصی و اختیاری هر یک از این گرایشها در دانشگاههای  مختلف، با توجه به امکانات و تخصص اساتید هر دانشگاه، متفاوت است.
همچنین مهندسی ژنتیک مجموعه روشها و فنونی است که تکیه گاه اصلیش زیست  شناسی مولکولی و بخصوص ژنتیک مولکولی است. معرفی رشته زیست شناسی – گرایش  علوم گیاهی
هدف:
شاخه علوم گیاهی: دانشجویان با گذرانیدن دروس مشترک و اختصاصی خود که در آن  ۱۰ واحد دروس اختیاری و با جنبه کاربردی نیز پیش بینی شده است می توانند  نیاز موسسات پژوهشی، آموزشی، تولیدی و خدماتی به کارشناسان علوم گیاهی را  برطرف نمایند. از جمله دروس تخصصی شاخه علوم گیاهی عبارتند از: جلبک شناسی،  قارچ شناسی، مورفولوژی گیاهی، اکولوژی گیاهی، فیزیولوژی گیاهی، اصول و روش  های رده بندی گیاهان و … اهمیت این شاخه با توجه به نیاز مراکز پژوهشی به  کارشناسی علوم گیاهی آشنا به مسائل گیاه شناسی و فیزیولوژی گیاهی، نیاز  علوم گیاه پزشکی به کارشناسان علوم گیاهی، نیاز به کارشناسان علوم گیاهی در  کشاورزی و صنایع دارویی، غذایی و چوب و کاغذ و … نیاز به کارشناسان علوم  گیاهی در مسائل محیط زیست، رفع نیازمندیهای علوم طبیعی و باغهای کشاورزی به  کارشناسان علوم گیاهی و پاسخگویی به نیاز مراکز آموزشی و پژوهشی در زمینه  تربیت مدرس و محقق علوم گیاهی بخوبی روشن می شود.
ماهیت:
این رشته که یکی از شاخه های زیست شناسی است، صرفاً موارد مربوط به گیاه را  اعم از گیاهان اولیه تا امروزی بررسی می کند و دارای زمینه های مختلفی  مانند: گیاه شناسی، فیزیولوژی گیاهی، ریخت زایی و اندام زایی در گیاهان،  بیوشیمی و جلبک شناسی است.
“علوم گیاهی دارای دو بخش عمده “فیزیولوژی” و “سیستماتیک” است که بخش  فیزیولوژی به شناخت زندگی گیاهان و اندامهای مختلف یک گیاه می پردازد و بخش  سیستماتیک نیز درباره اسامی و طبقه بندی گیاه می باشد.”
“در حال حاضر دانشجویان کارشناسی علوم گیاهی، اطلاعاتی عمومی در مورد  گیاهان و جانوران در دو بخش فیزیولوژی و مباحث مربوط به آن و بخش سیستماتیک  به دست می آورند یعنی دروس آنها جنبه تخصصی ندارد و ۱۱۸ واحد درسی گرایش  علوم گیاهی با واحدهای درسی گرایش علوم جانوری یکسان است و هر دانشجوی علوم  گیاهی تنها ۱۷ واحد تخصصی می گذراند که البته از این ۱۷ واحد نیز ۴ واحد  اختیاری است و می تواند این ۴ واحد را از دروس گرایشهای دیگر انتخاب کند.”
فرصت های شغلی
برای یک دانش آموخته علوم گیاهی (در حد لیسانس)
حضور کارشناسان علوم گیاهی در موسسه های تحقیقاتی و اجرایی کشور امری ضروری  است تا بتوان محیط زیست ایران را به خوبی حفظ کرد اما به گفته اساتید و  دانشجویان علوم گیاهی در حال حاضر فارغ التحصیلان دوره لیسانس این رشته  موقعیتهای شغلی مناسبی ندارند. چون دانش و اطلاعات ان ها جنبه تخصصی ندارد و  موسسات و مراکز تحقیقاتی و اجرایی بیشتر مایلند که نیروهای مورد نیاز خود  را از میان فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد و یا دکترای این رشته انتخاب  کنند.
احمدرضا اخوت در همین زمینه می گوید:
“بیشتر فارغ التحصیلان علوم گیاهی در سطح کارشناسی جذب آموزش و پرورش می  شوند چون معلومات آنها جنبه عمومی دارد و می توانند در تدریس کتب زیست  شناسی دوره متوسطه موفق گردند اما نمی توانند در مراکز تحقیقاتی که نیاز به  متخصص در زمینه های مختلف علوم گیاهی دارد، فرصت شغلی مناسبی به دست  بیاورند.”
وی در ادامه می گوید: “با این وجود یک دانشجوی کارشناسی که از همان ابتدا  توانایی و استعدادش را شناخته و آن را شکوفا کرده و خود را محدود به کتب  درسی و دانشگاهی نکرده است، برایش فرصت های شغلی خوبی پیدا می شود.
برای مثال یک دانشجو شهرستانی می تواند احیاگر گیاهان منطقه زندگی خود باشد  و یا با توجه به اهمیت گیاهان دارویی و روی آوردن مردم به این دسته از  گیاهان، می تواند گیاهان دارویی شهر خود را شناسایی کرده و خواص آن ها را  بررسی کند چون آب و هوای متغییر کشور ما مهمترین عامل در تاثیرات دارویی یک  گیاه است و در نتیجه گیاهان دارویی کشور ما ویژگی های نادری دارند.
از سوی دیگر اگر کسی در این رشته خودش سرمایه گذاری کند و متاثر از محیط  نشود، می تواند در بخش های کشاورزی – زیست، ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوزی فعالیت  داشته باشد.
و بالاخره زمینه تحقیقاتی در این رشته بسیار گسترده است چون حدود یک پنچم  گونه های گیاهی ایران، بومی کشورمان هستند و این زمینه خوبی برای تحقیقات  است و بسیاری از تحقیقات را نیز می توان با امکانات اندک و در یک آزمایشگاه  کوچک و یا در خانه انجام داد. در واقع باید گفت که ما در زمینه گیاه شناسی  کاری نکردیم که بررسی کنیم آیا موقعیت کاری در این رشته وجود دارد یا خیر.
کاظم مهدی قلی فارغ التحصیل این رشته نیز با اشاره به تحقیقات اندک در رشت علوم گیاهی می گوید:
“علوم گیاهی آنقدر بکر است که ما در چهار رشته خزه شناسی، جلبک شناسی، قارچ  شناسی و سرخس شناسی یا متخصص نداریم و یا تعداد متخصصان از انگشتان یک دست  کمتر است. در نتیجه کسی که در یکی از رشته های فوق متخصص شود، موقعیت کاری  خوبی به دست می آورد. همچننی اگر یک متخصص علوم گیاهی در زمینه سیستماتیک و  فیزیولوژی گیاهان دارویی قوی باشد، مراکز زیادی او را جذب خواهد کرد.”
دکتر فهیمی نیا نیز در مورد فرصت های شغلی فارغ التحصیلان علوم گیاهی می گوید:
“علاوه بر وزارت آموزش و پرورش و مراکز تحقیقاتی و آزمایشگاهی وزارت فرهنگ و  آموزش عالی، سازمان پارک ها و فضای سبز شهرداری، وزارت کشاورزی، وزارت  جهاد سازندگی از جمله سازمانهایی هستند که می توانند فارغ التحصیل این رشته  را جذب کنند. همچنین یک لیسانس علوم گیاهی می تواند در موسسه های خصوصی  پرورش گل و گیاه مشغول به کار گردد.
توانایی های جسمی، علمی، روانی و … مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
الف) توانایی علمی: حافظه خوب یاور خوبی برای دانشجویان این رشته است.
“چون در رشته علوم گیاهی ما با گونه های زیادی از گیاهان سر و کار داریم،  دانشجو باید یک مقدار محفوظات داشته باشد اما این به آن معنا نیست که همه  چیز را حفظ کند بلکه باید اصول را یاد بگیرد و در بقیه موارد از کتابها به  عنوان راهنما استفاده کند.”
ب) توانایی جسمی:
ج) علاقمندیها:
یک دانشجوی علوم گیاهی باید به گیاهان عشق بورزد چرا که باید روزهای بسیاری  را در طبیعت به شوق یافتن گیاهان مختلف سپری کند و یا ساعت های متوالی در  آزمایشگاه با صبر و حوصله به بررسی اندام های یک گیاه بپردازد.
“با توجه به این که رشته علوم گیاهی دارای دو شاخه است دانشجویان باید ویژگی های لازم برای هر دو شاخه این علم را داشته باشند.
برای مثال در زمینه سیستماتیک، دانشجو لازم است فردی منظم و مرتب باشد و  بتواند مطالب را در ذهن خویش بخوبی طبقه بندی کند و همچنین باید از قدرت  تطبیق خوبی برخوردار باشد یعنی بتواند یک گیاه را با نامش تطبیق دهد. برای  موفقیت در مبحث فیزیولوژی گیاهی نیز باید فردی جستجوگر بود و قدرت تجزیه و  تحلیل خوبی داشت.
این رشته صبر و حوصله زیادی می خواهد چون در آزمایشگاه های علوم گیاهی نمی  توان عکس العمل یک گیاه را به سرعت مشاهده کرد و این کار ساعتها و حتی  روزها زمان می برد.
دانشجویی باید وارد این رشته شود که از کودکی یک محقق بار آمده باشد چون  بسیار سخت است یک جوان ۱۸ یا ۱۹ ساله را که وارد دانشگاه شده است به تحقیق  علاقه مند کرد اما اگر دانش آموزان از دوران دبستان محقق و جستجوگر بار  بیایند در دانشگاه مشکلی نخواهند داشت”.
“بسیار مهم است که دانشجوی این رشته به امید کشف قوانین طبیعت بخصوص قوانین  موجود برای گیاهان وارد دانشگاه شود چون در این صورت نسبت به علوم پایه  مثل شیمی و ریاضی که در دو سال اول ارائه می شود بی تفاوت نخواهد بود و می  داند که پایه و اساس مباحث بعدی مثل فیزیولوژی، بر همین علوم پایه استوار  شده است.”
نظرات:
اگر هدف از ارائه تحصیلات دانشگاهی، آموزش تخصصی رشته های مختلف باشد به  نظر من این ۱۷ واحد تخصصی کافی نیست و هیچ دانشجویی با گذراندن این چند  واحد محدود نمی تواند در رشته خود متخصص شود. پس یا باید طبق برنامه قبلی  شورای عالی برنامه ریزی، دانشجویان علوم گیاهی، بیشتر دروس گیاهی را مطالعه  کنند و دانشجویان علوم جانوری نیز دروس مربوط به گرایش خویش را بگذرانند  یا در کل گرایش های مختلف را در سطح کارشناسی برداریم و در این دوره به آن  ها زیست شناسی عمومی آموزش بدهیم.”
آیا می دانید در کشور ما با یک میلیون و ۶۴۸ هزار کیلومتر مربع وسعت و  تقریباً یک میلیون ۴۰۰ هزار کیلومتر مربع منطقه کویری، چند گونه گیاهی وجود  دارد؟
به گفته دکتر قهرمان در این منطقه خشک بیش از ۷۵۰۰ گونه گیاهی وجود دارد که  ۱۵۰۰ گونه آن بومزاد ایران (گونه هایی که خاص ایران است) و ۱۵۰۰ گونه دیگر  نادر می باشد. و این یعنی ان که تنوع گل در کشور ما بسیار بالاست و تعداد  گونه های گیاهی در ایران برابر با بخش مرکزی اروپا است.
براستی چه کسی باید این طلای سبز را بشناسد و به مردم معرفی کند؟ چه کسی می  تواند راه حفاظت و استفاده از این ثروت خداداد را به مردم و مسوولین کشور  نشان دهد؟
بدون شک متخصصان و محققان علوم گیاهی در این زمینه نقشی عمده و اساسی  دارند. افرادی که با یاری گرفتن از دانش آنها می توان مانع از فرسایش خاک و  نابودی پوشش گیاهی مناطق مختلف کشور گردید تا کویر به خانه ما قدم نگذارد  چرا که می دانیم وقتی یک درخت قطع می گردد و یا یک سانتی متر از خاک ایران  از پوشش گیاهی تهی می شود ما آغوشمان را به روی کویر و در نتیجه سیل های  خانمان برانداز بیشتر باز کرده ایم. و چاره این مشکل نیز چندان آسان نیست  چون حتی ترمیم یک سانتی متر از خاک، ۲۰۰ سال زمان می برد و در نتیجه  بازیابی یک پوشش گیاهی از بین رفته به زمانی بسیار طولانی نیاز دارد.
نکات تکمیلی:
“طبق مصوبه شورای عالی برنامه ریزی وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی از سال ۷۴  رشته زیست شناسی به دو شاخه تبدیل شده است که یکی شاخه زیست شناسی عمومی،  علوم گیاهی و علوم جانوری است و دیگری شاخه سلولی و مولکولی است که شامل  میکروبیولوژی، بیوشیمی و بیوفیزیک می شود، بنابراین در حال حاضر ۱۱۸ واحد  از دروس علوم گیاهی و علوم جانوری مشترک است و تنها ۱۷ واحد آنها متفاوت  است.”
همان طور که پیش از این گفتیم در حال حاضر گرایش علوم گیاهی تنها در ۱۷  واحد با گرایش علوم جانوری تفاوت دارد که این ۱۷ واحد در هر دانشگاه با  توجه به تخصص اساتید و امکانات آن دانشگاه متفاوت می باشد. 


معرفی رشته زیست شناسی – گرایش علوم جانوری
هدف:
هدف این شاخه به وجود آوردن زمینه های مساعد برای شناخت علوم جانوری،  برقراری ارتباط صحیح آن با سایر علوم و در نتیجه تربیت کارشناسانی است که  قابلیت درک و حل مسائل بنیادی علوم جانوری را داشته و به جنبه های کاربردی  آن آشنا باشند. داوطلبان ورود به این شاخه باید در دروس زیست شناسی، فیزیک،  شیمی و ریاضی دبیرستان قوی باشند. اهمیت این شاخه با توجه به نیاز علوم  پزشکی، بخشهای تحقیقاتی و آموزشی و موزه ها و باغهای وحش به کارشناس و محقق  در شاخه علوم جانوری به خوبی مشخص می شود. جانورشناسی، حشره شناسی و زیست  شناسی مولکولی، فیزیولوژی جانوری و … از جمله دروس تخصصی این شاخه می  باشند.
اگر جانوران را نشناسیم، نمی توانیم پی به ارزش و اهمیتشان ببریم. همین عدم  شناخت است که باعث می شود برای حفظ آنها اهمیتی قائل نباشیم و صرفاً برای  کام جویی به شکار یا حفظ آنها مبادرت ورزیم.
هدف اصلی این رشته شناخت دقیق و دقیق تر جانوران و مسائل مربوط به آنان است.
ماهیت:
اهمیت شناخت جانوران و خواص آنها را بهتر است با یک مثال روشن کنیم.  امروزه، استفاده از مواد شیمیایی برای کنترل آفات راه درستی نیست. چون این  مواد تعادل اکولوژی محیط زیست را برهم می رنند. در حالی که با شناخت گونه  های حشرات شکارچی می توان بسیاری از آفات مثل حشرات مضر را از بین برد. در  این میان می توان به کفش دوزک ها اشاره کرد که امروزه کاربرد بسیاری در  اقتصاد کشاورزی آمریکا دارند و یا مگس های مفید که از شته ها تغذیه می  کنند. پس علوم جانوری و شناخت جانوران از ابعاد مختلف دارای فوایدی است که  شناخت جنبه های سلامت زندگانی و صرفه جویی اقتصادی او بعد بسیار ساده آن می  باشد.
گرایش های مقطع لیسانس:
علوم جانوری خود یکی از گرایش های رشته زیست شناسی است. اما این گرایش سه  بخش اصلی دارد: ۱- جانورشناسی یا بیوسیستماتیک ۲- فیزیولوژی جانوری اعم از  حیوانی و انسانی ۳- بافت شناسی و جنین شناسی جانوری
بسیاری از گرایش های زیست شناسی وابسته به علوم جانوری هستند. برای مثال یک  محقق علوم سلولی و مولکولی تا با یک جانور و وضعیت زیستی آن آشنا نباشد  نمی تواند روی سلول آن کار کند.
آینده شغلی، بازار کار، درآمد:
مراکز علمی و پژوهشی که به طور مستقیم نیازمند کار و فعالیت کارشناسان زیست  شناسی است عبارتند از: آزمایشگاههای زیست شناسی در دانشگاهها و موسسات  تحقیقاتی و تدریس علوم زیستی در مدارس، وزارتخانه و موسسات دیگری در زمینه  های و …
کشاورزی- باغبانی، منابع طبیعی، جنگلها و مراتع، محیط زیست، فضای سبز،  بخشهای تحقیقات کشاورزی، اصلاح نباتات، پرورش گیاهان زینتی، بررسی و شناخت  جوامع گیاهی و گیاهان دارویی و صنعتی، باغهای گیاه شناسی و … همچنین فارغ  التحصیلان رشته ها و گرایشهای علوم جانوری و زیست شناسی عمومی و  میکروبیولوژی و ژنتیک می توانند در موسسات دولتی و غیردولتی از قبیل:  شیلات، محیط زیست، شناخت و بررسی فونها (جانوران کشور و منطقه) آزمایشگاهها  و مراکز خون شناسی، بافت شناسی، میکروب شناسی، انگل شناسی، موزه های تاریخ  طبیعی و … فعالیت کنند.
جانوران از دیرباز معلم انسان بوده اند و انسان در کلاس آنها مبارزه، شنا،  پرواز، و بطور کلی استفاده از مواهب طبیعت را فراگرفته است. به همین دلیل  بسیاری از محققان و دانشمندان، شاگردان این کلاس جذاب هستند و حتی علم  “بیونیک”، آموزش علمی درسهای همین کلاس می باشد. علمی که به بررسی موجودات  زنده می پرازد تا بتوانند با کشف رازهای زندگی آنها به پیشبرد تکنولوژی کمک  کند. 
برای مثال پژوهشگران این علم با مطالعه بر روی پشه می خواهند پارازیت هایی  را که باعث اختلال دستگاههای مخابراتی می شود، از میان بردارند چون پشه با  ارتعاش بالهای خود وزوزی به راه می اندازد که این صدا از هرگونه پارازیت  اعم از غرش رعد و یا زوزه سوت های کارخانه های صنعتی عبور کرده و به پشه ای  دیگر در ۵۰ متری او می رسد.
این علم مهم و روزآمد که کمتر از ۴۰ سال از عمرش می گذرد، ارتباطی تنگاتنگ  با علوم جانوری دارد و بسیاری از محققان علوم جانوری در آزمایشگاههای همین  علم مشغول تحقیق و مطالعه بر روی جانوران هستند.
البته فرصت های شغلی متخصصان علوم جانوری محدود به آزمایشگاههای بیونیک نمی  شود بلکه در کشورهای صنعتی و پیشرفته، علوم جانوری مثل سایر علوم پایه از  اهمیت و ارزی بسیاری برخوردار است و متخصصان آن می توانند در مشاغل مختلفی  مثل شناسایی گونه های مختلف جانوری، گسترش دادن موزه ها، رهبری تورهای  تخصصی و مراقبت از نمونه ها و سوژه های زنده فعالت بکنند.
اما فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش چه فرصت های شغلی ای در ایران دارند؟
دکتر ساری در این زمینه می گوید:
“هر چند که تعداد قابل توجهی از فارغ التحصیلان علوم جانوری جذب بازار کار  نمی شوند اما بهترین دانشجویان همیشه موفق بوده و هستند. چنین افرادی پس از  فارغ التحصیلی گاهی برای کارهای تحقیقاتی یا اداره آزمایشگاهها جذب  دانشگاهها می شوند و یا در سازمان حفاظت از محیط زیست و سازمانهای مربوط به  فعالیت می پردازند. چون سازمان محیط زیست برای بررسی اکوسیستم ها به  محققان زیست شناسی از جمله علوم جانوری نیاز دارد. همچنین بعضی از فارغ  التحصیلان این رشته وارد سیستم پزشکی شده و در زمینه های خون شناسی یا انگل  شناسی فعالیت می کنند.
دکتر پاشایی نیز با انتقاد از فرصت های شغلی محدود فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش می گوید:
“چون علوم جانوری در کشور ما ناشناخته است، فرصت های شغلی فارغ التحصیلان  آن نیز محدود می باشد. برای مثال شاخه موزه داری در علوم جانوری که به حفظ  نمونه های قدیمی می پردازد، یکی از شغل های مهم و پردرآمد دنیا است که  مسوولیت آن را متخصصان علوم جانوری برعهده دارند. اما متاسفانه این وظیفه  در کشور ما به افرادی سپرده می شود که تخصص لازم را نداشته و به همین دلیل  تعدادی از موزه ها در شرایط مناسبی قرار ندارند.
ظرفیت پذیرش کل و گرایش مختلف:
توانایی های جسمی، علمی، روانی و … مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
الف) توانایی علمی: “تعداد انگشت شماری از کتابهای رشته علوم جانوری به  زبان فارسی است. این در حالی است که کتابهای مورد نظر نیز قدیمی هستند و  نمی توان به یاری آنها از تحقیقات و مطالعات جدید باخبر شد. به همین دلیل  دانشجوی علوم جانوری لازم است که با زبان انگلیسی آشنا باشد. همچنین  دانشجوی علاقه مند به جانورشناسی باید در ریاضی و بخصوص آمار توانمند باشد.
آشنایی با دروس زیست شناسی، فیزیک، شیمی و ریاضی در سطح دبیرستان بصورت نسبتاً قوی جزو توانایی های مطلوب داوطلبان این رشته می باشد.
ب) توانایی جسمی:
ج) علاقمندیها: برای موفقیت در تمام رشته های دانشگاهی باید صبر و حوصله  داشت. اما در بعضی از رشته ها این نیاز بیشتر احسای می شود چرا که دانشجو  باید وقت زیادی را صرف تحقیق و آزمایش کند تا در مطالعاتش به نتیجه برسد.  گرایش علوم جانوری نیز از جمله همین رشته ها است. دانشجویان این رشته باید  به گردش در طبیعت علاقه مند باشند چون اطلاعاتی که با حضور در محیط طبیعی  زندگی جانور می توانند به دست بیاورند در هیچ کتابی پیدا نخواهند کرد.
د) توانایی مالی: “در کشور ما دز زمینه علوم جانوری فعالیت های تحقیقاتی  زیادی انجام نگرفته است. به همین دلیل دانشجویان علاقه مند به فعالیت های  تحقیقاتی می توانند در این رشته حضوری فعال داشته باشند تا جایی که گاه یک  دانشجوی کارشناسی این رشته طی مدت تحصیل خود یک یا دو گونه جدید از جانوران  را شناسایی می کند.
نکات تکمیلی:
اکثر واحدهای درسی سه گرایش علوم گیاهی، علوم جانوری و زیست دریا یکسان است  و فقط ۱۷ واحد این سه گرایش با یکدیگر تفاوت دارد و در واقع دانشجو تنها  با مطالعه ۱۷ واحد تخصصی، کارشناس علوم گیاهی، علوم جانوری و یا زیست دریا  می شود.
دکتر پاشایی در این باره می گوید: در خارج از ایران رشته های زیست شناسی از  آغاز تفکیک شده هستند و به جز درسهای عمومی و پایه مثل شیمی و یا ریاضی  مابقی درسهایشان تخصصی می باشد. چون تعداد قابل توجهی از دروس گرایشهای فوق  با یکدیگر فرق دارد. برای مثال دیرین شناسی، فیزیولوژی و ژنتیک در علوم  گیاهی با علوم جانوری تا حدودی فرق دارد چون ما جانوران را به دو شاخه عمده  مهره داران و بی مهره ها تقسیم می کنیم که می توانند سطحی گسترده از یک  سلولی ها تا انسان را در بر بگیرند در حالی که در گیاه شناسی چنین تقسیمی  معنی نمی دهد و یا در بحش جنین شناسی، گیاهان دوره تکوین ندارند در حالی که  این مرحله در جانوران، مرحله مهمی است.
از سوی دیگر وقتی دانشجویی گرایش علوم جانوری را انتخاب کرد امکان دارد  علاقه ای به دروس علوم گیاهی، علوم جانوری و زیست دریا یکسان است و فقط ۱۷  واحد این سه گرایش با یکدیگر تفاوت دارد و در واقع دانشجو تنها با مطالعه  ۱۷ واحد تخصصی، کارشناس علوم گیاهی، علوم جانوری و یا زیست دریا می شود.
دکتر پاشایی در این باره می گوید: در خارج از ایران رشته های زیست شناسی از  آغاز تفکیک شده هستند و به جز درسهای عمومی و پایه مثل شیمی و یا ریاضی  مابقی درسهایشان تخصصی می باشد. چون تعداد قابل توجهی از دروس گرایشهای فوق  با یکدیگر فرق دارد. برای مثال دیرین شناسی، فیزیولوژی و ژنتیک در علوم  گیاهی با علوم جانوری تا حدودی فرق دارد چون ما جانوران را به دو شاخه عمده  مهره داران و بی مهره ها تقسیم می کنیم که می توانند سطحی گسترده از یک  سلولی ها تا انسان را در بر بگیرند در حالی که در گیاه شناسی چنین تقسیمی  معنی نمی دهد و یا در بخش جنین شناسی، گیاهان دوره تکوین ندارند در حالی که  این مرحله در جانوران، مرحله مهمی است.
از سوی دیگر وقتی دانشجویی گرایش علوم جانوری را انتخاب کرد امکان دارد  علاقه ای به دروس علوم گیاهی نداشته باشد و به اجبار سر کلاسهای دروس تخصصی  علوم گیاهی بنشیند که البته عکس چنین قضیه ای نیز ممکن است و در هر دو  صورت باعث می شود که مقداری از انرژی و وقت دانشجو تلف شده و استاد نیز  نتواند کلاس مفید و فعالی داشته باشد.
یکی دیگر از اساتید دانشگاه در همین زمینه می گوید:
“هدف از گسترش دروس عمومی و محدود کردن دروس اختصاصی در گرایشهای مختلف  زیست شناسی، زیاد کردن فرصت های شغلی برای فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی زیست  شناسی بوده است. یعنی فارغ التحصیلان بتوانند علاوه بر مراکز و سازمانهای  اختصاصی مربوط به گرایش خود در آموزش و پرورش نیز استخدام شوند اما این طرح  بازدهی خوبی نداشت چون از یک سو ظرفیت استخدام آموزش و پرورش کاهش یافته و  از سوی دیگر تعداد فارغ التحصیل رشته زیست شناسی در گرایشهای مختلف بخصوص  گرایش زیست شناسی عمومی افزایش یافته است و در نتیجه فارغ التحصیلان نمی  توانند براحتی جذب آموزش و پرورش شوند و به دلیل این که از معلومات تخصصی  خوبی نیز برخوردار نیستند، نمی توانند در سازمانها و مراکز تخصصی مربوط به  گرایش خود مشغول به کار گردند.


معرفی رشته زیست شناسی – گرایش زیست دریا
هدف:
گرایش زیست دریا به بررسی و مطالعه خواص محیط آبی، بیولوژی آبزیان و فعالیت  های آبزی پروری می پردازد. یعنی برخلاف دو گرایش علوم جانوری و علوم گیاهی  که در آنها بیشتر موجودات خشکی زی مطالعه می شوند این گرایش جانوران و  گیاهان آبزی را بررسی و مطالعه می کند.
گرایش زیست دریا علاوه بر بررسی فیزیولوژی آبزیان به مطالعه اکولوژی دریا  یعنی بررسی آلودگی آب دریا و تاثیر آن بر محیط دریا می پردازد.
ماهیت:
“دنیای زیر آبها دنیای بسیار اعجاب آور و شگفت انگیزی است. دنیایی که در آن  بزرگترین جانور کره زمین یعنی نهنگ زندگی می کند. موجودی که گاه تا ۱۵ تن  وزن و ۲۷ متر طول دارد. همچنین خطرناکترین، باهوشترین، زیباترین و بی  آزارترین جانوران کره زمین در همین محیط پررمز و راز حضور دارند.”
گرایش های مقطع لیسانس:
این گرایش، خود یکی از ۵ گرایش رشته زیست شناسی است.
آینده شغلی، بازار کار، درآمد:
“اگر دانشجوی زیست دریا بخواهد شغلی در ارتباط با رشته تحصیلش پیدا کند،  باید توجه داشته باشد که فرصت های شغلی این گرایش بیشتر در نواحی ساحلی  کشور مثل استان گیلان، مازندران و خلیج فارس وجود دارد.
علی رغم این که مراکز پزشکی معتقدند مصرف آبزیان نسبت به سایر مواد  پروتئینی از مزیت های فراوانی برخوردار است و حتی آن را “غذای سلامتی” می  نامند، اما این مواد در کشور ما مورد استقبال قرار نگرفته است. چرا که از  یک سو مردم به درستی مواد غذایی دریایی را نمی شناسند و از سوی دیگر این  دسته از مواد غذایی گران می باشند.
در این میان فارغ التحصیلان گرایش زیست دریا با فعالیت در مراکز پرورش ماهی  و همچنین تحقیق بر روی ارزش مواد غذایی دریایی و انتشار این تحقیقات در  رسانه های گروهی می توانند نقش موثری در کاهش موانع فوق داشته باشند.
“با توجه به این که صنعت آبزی پروری و استفاده از منابع آبی در برنامه  توسعه اقتصادی دولت جای خاصی را به خود اختصاص داده است، امید است که  کارشناسان زیست دریا بتوانند در زمینه های فوق مشغول به کار گردند.”
وی همچنین در مورد تفاوت فرصت های شغلی این رشته با مهندسی شیلات می گوید:
“دانشجوی رشته شیلات تکنیک و فن تکثیر و پرورش ماهی را آموزش می بیند و در  همین زمینه فعالیت می کند. در حالی که دانشجوی زیست دریا بیشتر به بررسی  خصوصیات موجودات دریایی به عنوان یک موجود زنده و ویژگی های تولید مثل آنها  می پردازد و از سوی دیگر آبزی پروری تنها بخشی از مطالعات و در نتیجه  فعالیت های یک دانشجوی زیست دریا است و دانشجوی این گرایش در کل به مطالعه  محیط آب و جانداران آن می پردازد.”
سارا سمیعی دانشجوی زیست دریای دانشگاه شهید بهشتی نیز در مورد فرصت های شغلی فارغ التحصیل این گرایش می گوید:
“علاوه بر کار در شیلات فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش می توانند در حفظ بعضی از  گونه های آبزیان که در حال انقراض هستند مثل ماهی ازون برون و یا ماهی  سفید کار بکنند و مهمتر از همه این که ما باید به یاری کارشناسان زیست دریا  یک اطلس دقیق در مورد گونه های آبزیان موجود در آبهای کشورمان تهیه کنیم  تا از گونه ها و در واقع منابع دریایی موجود در کشورمان باخبر شویم، کاری  که تاکنون انجام نگرفته است و به همین دلیل ما حتی نمی دانیم که در خلیج  فارس چند گونه آبزی وجود دارد. در حالی که ایالت کوچکی مثل دبی تمام گونه  های آبزی موجود در منطقه را مشخص نموده و نامگذاری کرده است.
ظرفیت پذیرش کل و گرایش مختلف:
طی سه سال تحصیلی ۷۶ تا ۷۸ بطور متوسط در هر سال ۱۱۶ دانشجو در این گرایش  پذیرفته شده اند. ضمناً گرایش زیست دریا در ایران تا مقطع دکترا تدریس می  شود.
علاقمندیها: گرایش زیست دریا مثل سایر گرایشهای زیست شناسی جزو علوم پایه  محسوب می شود و در واقع هدف این گرایش تربیت کارشناسان و محققان زیست دریا  است، افرادی که باید عاشق کشف حقایق پدیده های طبیعی باشند. چون شاید بتوان  در رشته هایی که جنبه فنی یا اجرایی دارند بدون عشق و علاقه بسیار موفق  گردید و حتی شغلی نیز در همان زمینه پیدا کرد اما یک محقق نمی تواند بدون  عشق و علاقه ای وافر با دشواری های کارهای تحقیقاتی دست و پنجه نرم کند و  در نهایت موفق گردد.
آشنایی با بعضی از مهارت های جنبی مثل غواصی و عکاسی و فیلمبرداری در زیر  آب می تواند موفقیت دانشجوی این رشته بخصوص در سطوح کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا  نفش موثری داشته باشد.
نکات تکمیلی:
“با ۱۷ واحد تخصصی نمی توان دانشجویان گرایش زیست دریا را با دنیای آب آشنا  ساخت. چون هم جانورانی که در این محیط زندگی می کنند، ویژگی های خاص خود  را دارند و هم برای شناخت محیط آب باید کتب تخصصی بیشتری را مطالعه کرد.”
“البته ما در سطح لیسانس اطلاعات بسیار کمی در مورد دنیای زیر آبها به دست  می آوریم. اما همین اطلاعات محدود می تواند برای یک دانشجوی علاقه مند،  راهگشا باشد و او را با نحوه مطالعه و تحقیق در زمینه اکولوژی دریا و  بیولوژی آبزیان آشنا سازد.

----------

